# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  مطلوب box z3X و spt box2

## topix

السلام عليكم اخواني انا من الغرب قريب من مدينة مكناس 
اريد  *box z3X  full active gpg الزرقاء ليس سوداء*وبوكس  spt box2 
كم ثمن كل واحد وشكراااا 
وهل من بوكس جيد يدعم هواتف سامسونغ ونوكيا وسوني
وكم الثمن

----------


## mohamed73

Business name: UNV GSM
City: Meknes
Phone: +212 6 110 75 82
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.69612
------------------------------------------------- lasfar11@live.fr
Morocco 
16 allee des jardins ain 
sebaa casablanca maroc, morocco
msn:lasfar11@live.fr
icq:8262417
sonork:100:95082
tel:+212663220062

----------

